# Eric Lillebridge 2380 total



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lilliebridge breaks his own record again with a 2380 raw total @275 pounds.  There isn't any stopping this dude.  Squatted 965 on his second attempt and went for 1003lbs on his third and missed it at the top.  Said it was the first squat he's missed in a long time so I look for that to be motivation and him shatter a 1k squat in the near future.  534lb bench,  881lb deadlift.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2014)

What. The. ****.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2014)

Man...I hate the lilliebridge family.  I think their DNA has a triple helix or something....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2014)

Did Kendall compete?  What'd he squat?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Did Kendall compete?  What'd he squat?



No,  but I think he has another one coming up soon.  He had something pop in his quad at his last one so I doubt he had enough to time to recover and get ready for this one that Eric just competed in.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2014)

OK thanks hd.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2014)

Damn........


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2014)

Un-fawking-real. Just being in the presence of a Lilliebridge adds 200 Lbs to your total.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Un-fawking-real. Just being in the presence of a Lilliebridge adds 200 Lbs to your total.



If I use their program can I get 100 on mine?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> If I use their program can I get 100 on mine?



I think you have to chant "LEEL-LEE-BRIDGE" during each lift, but yea I don't see why not.


----------



## yeti (Jul 21, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLL
****. 
now it's just funny how far ahead of the competition he is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

Seems like his deadlift always comes up shy in the meets.  Maybe he just throws everything at his squat and bench and doesn't have enough in the tank?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seems like his deadlift always comes up shy in the meets.  Maybe he just throws everything at his squat and bench and doesn't have enough in the tank?


I know right. I did 881 for a set of 10 yesterday. Lol


----------



## snake (Jul 21, 2014)

How the hell can the human body withstand that squat without blowing apart?  I'm not that naive but there has to be a point where science and training exceed the limits of our mechanics.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I know right. I did 881 for a set of 10 yesterday. Lol



Lol wise ass. He pulls somewhere I  the 9's in training is what I am saying


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2014)

Question is how much credit will Mark Bell take for it?

He has already stating his wraps and such are the best and these guys are hitting the numbers they do using them, F'n douche bag he is these guys would hit these numbers in just about any wraps.

Unfortunately Mark has then all competing looking like they are Mark Bell Super Training gift wrapped. He can't lift like these guy so he has to get his name on it some how I guess.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seems like his deadlift always comes up shy in the meets.  Maybe he just throws everything at his squat and bench and doesn't have enough in the tank?



How is 881 coming up shy lol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> How is 881 coming up shy lol?



I just said above he never seems to get anywhere near his training weights.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I just said above he never seems to get anywhere near his training weights.



I think you answered your own question also.

Not knowing if he missed a lift on bench we do know that 1003 miss had to take a lot out of him.

One thing these new people do not understand missing lifts hurt you more then improve you they effect your next training session and those that miss constantly are those that don't make great gains.

Isn't he still slightly injured? He had a shoulder injury when they were at ST not so long ago I think it's still injured.

His Father said in that video he was injuried but was going to do a meet soon anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

Tough to tell if the shoulder was a problem. Made it thru his bench well.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tough to tell if the shoulder was a problem. Made it thru his bench well.



All I know is these guys are a different kind of Animal then I am I envy their strength.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol wise ass. He pulls somewhere I  the 9's in training is what I am saying


Haha. 

I'm subscribed to his YouTube channel and I don't think he's done over like 870 I believe in any of the videos recently. 

Anyone know his deadlift all time pr? Curious.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Question is how much credit will Mark Bell take for it?
> 
> He has already stating his wraps and such are the best and these guys are hitting the numbers they do using them, F'n douche bag he is these guys would hit these numbers in just about any wraps.
> 
> Unfortunately Mark has then all competing looking like they are Mark Bell Super Training gift wrapped. He can't lift like these guy so he has to get his name on it some how I guess.



I take it you don't like mark bell?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm subscribed to his YouTube channel and I don't think he's done over like 870 I believe in any of the videos recently.
> 
> Anyone know his deadlift all time pr? Curious.



I could have sworn I saw somewhere in the 900? I might be mistaken of course


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2014)

Video is up on you tube.


----------



## yeti (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I could have sworn I saw somewhere in the 900? I might be mistaken of course


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

yeti said:


>



Yeah I guess only a 20lbs drop after a missed 1003 squat ain't exactly shy lol


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 21, 2014)

It is interesting how they train.  The fact that they never miss a squat, even in training, is pretty amazing.  Getting that dialed in with technique and programming would be awesome.

So someone want to grab his DNA so we can make millions on gene doping or what?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I just said above he never seems to get anywhere near his training weights.



POB,  his gym record is 900.  Keep in mind he's not cutting weight when he's training at the gym.  He posted a pic of himself on FB in a sauna.  He cut 20lbs in a day and said it was the hardest weight cut he's done so far.  He said he showed up 294 and cut down to 275.  That can't help things....


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> It is interesting how they train.  The fact that they never miss a squat, even in training, is pretty amazing.  Getting that dialed in with technique and programming would be awesome.
> 
> So someone want to grab his DNA so we can make millions on gene doping or what?



The smarter guys don't train to hit a new lifter PR in the gym they save it for the platform and train percentages under a new PR and by doing so you should never miss a lift but be in the percentage ranges to build strength.

A guy that squats 1100 in a meet NEVER squats 1100 in training.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 24, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> The smarter guys don't train to hit a new lifter PR in the gym they save it for the platform and train percentages under a new PR and by doing so you should never miss a lift but be in the percentage ranges to build strength.
> 
> A guy that squats 1100 in a meet NEVER squats 1100 in training.



I've honestly never looked at it that way lol.  It gets competitive at our gym sometimes and turns into a dick measuring contest but now that we're running a good program again it's piped down a little bit so hopefully we all kick ass at this meet in september.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I've honestly never looked at it that way lol.  It gets competitive at our gym sometimes and turns into a dick measuring contest but now that we're running a good program again it's piped down a little bit so hopefully we all kick ass at this meet in september.



It's how all these big boys train bro they got away from lifting in gear and WS.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 25, 2014)

Unreal! Iv'e been watching him progress for prob a year and a half now and I am stunned every time they upload a new vid. This kids power and explosiveness is crazy. Road to 1000lbs finishing faster than I thought.


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 3, 2014)

yeti said:


>


No freaking straps too that's pretty bad ass!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 3, 2014)

He squatted 1024 this weekend. Horse


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 3, 2014)

K





Bassman101 said:


> No freaking straps too that's pretty bad ass!




We aren't allowed to use straps in compitetion.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 3, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> K
> 
> 
> We aren't allowed to use straps in compitetion.


POB uses straps around his shoulders to hold his tits up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB uses straps around his shoulders to hold his tits up.



Is that what that black suit is for?


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> K
> 
> 
> We aren't allowed to use straps in compitetion.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've never not one time seen anyone at my gym or a competition pull with straps lol.  ever.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 4, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I've never not one time seen anyone at my gym or a competition pull with straps lol.  ever.



I've never not once deadlifted without straps lol. Too many years of Hockey, Ironworking, and fighting have left my hands completely ****ed and useless. I can't even ride snowmobiles anymore because my throttle thumb starts aching after 15 minutes. Last month I did 585 with straps, I bet I couldn't do 225 without them. It's a pain in the ass, but I'm not a powerlifter so who gives a shit, my traps are getting huge.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 5, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I've never not once deadlifted without straps lol. Too many years of Hockey, Ironworking, and fighting have left my hands completely ****ed and useless. I can't even ride snowmobiles anymore because my throttle thumb starts aching after 15 minutes. Last month I did 585 with straps, I bet I couldn't do 225 without them. It's a pain in the ass, but I'm not a powerlifter so who gives a shit, my traps are getting huge.



stop being such a pussy lol.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 5, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> stop being such a pussy lol.



I know, I know, but all I have to say is I'm a half crippled 41 year old and..............how are your Falcons doing? lol


----------

